# ? for those who have had the install done



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi - some questions:
1. How is MRV working compared to Ethernet?
2. How is DirecTV on Demand working
3. How is Media Share working compared to wired/wireless Ethernet?
4. Are you happy with the service?

Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hi - some questions:
> 1. How is MRV working compared to Ethernet?


Not a huge completely noticeable difference. My network traffic is down significantly though.



wilbur_the_goose said:


> 2. How is DirecTV on Demand working


Possibly a little faster than via Ethernet. Haven't timed it though.



wilbur_the_goose said:


> 3. How is Media Share working compared to wired/wireless Ethernet?


No difference with wired Ethernet



wilbur_the_goose said:


> 4. Are you happy with the service?


Absolutely


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

good to know, thanks for answering. Im getting mine install a week from Wednesday.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm wondering about the comparison to wireless. I have one HR20-700 with a Linksys wireless bridge, the other HR20-700 is directly connected. HDTV on MRV between the two never worked well for me.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Wireless never worked at all for me with MRV and poorly with Media Share. 85 Mbps powerline worked for SD, but not HD. DECA works great here for all network apps.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm wondering about the comparison to wireless. I have one HR20-700 with a Linksys wireless bridge, the other HR20-700 is directly connected. HDTV on MRV between the two never worked well for me.


You're going to be *very* happy! 
MRV on DECA or wired Ethernet (at least my Gigabit Ethernet) is flawless. Trickplay is a little slower than on the local DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm wondering about the comparison to wireless. I have one HR20-700 with a Linksys wireless bridge, the other HR20-700 is directly connected. HDTV on MRV between the two never worked well for me.


When we first started testing MRV I experimented with Wireless N. Even using a dual band bridge and router on the 5Ghz band didn't help. Performance was very poor.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For me wireless worked great, one way. My install is on Monday, looking forward to true MRV.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Wife and kid love the DECA MRV. Eithernet and wireless would lock up and freeze a lot. No issues with DECA.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Advice time - I'm seeing a lot of folks having major installer issues... I'm thinking I should wait a month or two. What do you think?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I was in a test market but install was simple and straight forward. With the help of this forum I would think you would be ok as long as the installer brings you the correct equipment.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Advice time - I'm seeing a lot of folks having major installer issues... I'm thinking I should wait a month or two. What do you think?


What's your current set up? We can help teach you what you'll need in case you need to help the installer.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> What's your current set up? We can help teach you what you'll need in case you need to help the installer.


Oh, good -- you can do this for me, then . I'm worried the installer won't get it right. As far as I know, all he's got to do is change out the multiswitch for a SWM, exchange the H20 for a newer H model, remove one cable from each of the DVR's that have two cables, & add the DECA.

We have:

1 HR22 with 2 cables & 2 BBC's
1 HR20-700 with 2 cables & 2 BBC's
1 HR20-700 with one cable & one BBC (set as a single tuner. I'll have to change that when the SWM is connected)
1 H20 with one cable & one BBC

The only exchange is the H20 for a newer H box. Will the BBC's remain on each box & which tuner will need to be hooked up (since I believe only 1 cable will be needed after the SWM upgrade). And does the DECA go before or after the BBC.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Oh, good -- you can do this for me, then . I'm worried the installer won't get it right. As far as I know, all he's got to do is change out the multiswitch for a SWM, exchange the H20 for a newer H model, remove one cable from each of the DVR's that have two cables, & add the DECA.
> 
> We have:
> 
> ...


With the change to SWiM, ALL BBCs get removed.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Oh, good -- you can do this for me, then . I'm worried the installer won't get it right. As far as I know, all he's got to do is change out the multiswitch for a SWM, exchange the H20 for a newer H model, remove one cable from each of the DVR's that have two cables, & add the DECA.
> 
> We have:
> 
> ...


You won't have BBCs anymore with SWM. You'll have 4 DECAs (5 if you want the internet to get to each receiver).


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the response. For the SWM change out -- all he has to do is remove the current multiswitch & install the SWM? And which tuner does the one cable go to after the change out.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Thanks to both of you for the response. For the SWM change out -- all he has to do is remove the current multiswitch & install the SWM? And which tuner does the one cable go to after the change out.


Most likely he'll swap the LNB to a SWMLNB, remove the switch and use splitters to feed all your receivers. The SAT #1 is all that get connected, since the DVRs are split internally to feed both tuners.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Thanks to both of you for the response. For the SWM change out -- all he has to do is remove the current multiswitch & install the SWM? And which tuner does the one cable go to after the change out.


He'll either swap the LNB for a SWM LNB and add a SWM splitter, or swap the multiswitch for a SWM switch.

It's connected to Sat 1.


----------



## DirteeBirds (May 15, 2010)

I have a lot of stuttering when playing a recorded tv show. I have a HR23 with the recordings and am watching them on a H23 receiver. I didn't notice any stuttering when using the beta MRV.

Here is my network/DECA setup:

From my router I have 1 connection going to my PC, 1 connection going to a 4 port hub at my entertainment center in the living room. From the hub I have 1 connection going to the 1st network port on the HR23 DVR, 1 to an Xbox 360, and 1 to a PS3. There is a DECA module at the DVR connecting to the 2nd port, and a DECA module at each of my 2 other H23 HD receivers.

Anyone else having stuttering problems?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DirteeBirds said:


> I have a lot of stuttering when playing a recorded tv show. I have a HR23 with the recordings and am watching them on a H23 receiver. I didn't notice any stuttering when using the beta MRV.
> 
> Here is my network/DECA setup:
> 
> ...


If this is a hub and not a switch, then that is the problem.


----------



## DirteeBirds (May 15, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> If this is a hub and not a switch, then that is the problem.


It is a switch, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DirteeBirds said:


> It is a switch, sorry for the confusion.


The switch "should be" alright, but you might want to try taking the DECA from a H23 and connect it to the DVR, and then go to the H23 that still has a DECA and see how that works.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sigma,
My current setup:
HDTV1: Connected to 1st HR20-700 (controlled by RF)
HDTV2: Connected to 2nd HR20-700 and Connected to 1st HR20-700 via SD Cable Coax (controlled by RF)
SDTV1: Connected to 1st HR20-700 via SD Cable Coax

Dish: 5-lnb, 2 cables to both my HR20-700's
Internet: 1st HR20 is hard wired to my router. 2nd HR20 connects thru the Linksys wireless bridge

-----------------
I'm thinking I'd need another receiver for my SDTV, right? 

What type of DECA would I need? I'd also probably need a SWiM, right?

THANK YOU!

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Sigma,
> My current setup:
> HDTV1: Connected to 1st HR20-700 (controlled by RF)
> HDTV2: Connected to 2nd HR20-700 and Connected to 1st HR20-700 via SD Cable Coax (controlled by RF)
> ...


SDTV1 could stay the way it's connected, or have a HD receiver [non DVR] added to it.
DECA is only one flavor.
SWiM needs to be added for the DECA band to be freed up.


----------

